# getting p's ready for a FreNzy!!



## vinnycaz (Jul 22, 2003)

i want my p;s to go crazy when i throw food in tank, how should i train them to do that, feed them once a day? once every 2-3 days??????? (5 4" reds) what do u guys do. adn how have changed their feeding in the days leading up to a mouse feeding to get them ready.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I feed mine twice aday ...pellets in the morning and at about 10:00pm I give them beefheart first and then some gold fish to keep them fed and occupied through the night ...Its wierd my fish are very active at night :rock: IMO adding my caribe and super reds really turn the level of activity with my reds way up ....Their feeding habits increased dramatically.....i had 6 reds before i got my others by themselves in a 50 gallon for about a year and they would just sit around in the tank and do nothing...I upgraded to a 135 and had the 6 of them and 2 caribes and 2 supers and one tern.....














Their activity level was evil














just like i think what you are trying to achieve..I have since sold 4 of the reds and added a 9 inch tern , piraya and one more caribe....they are very aggressive....Definelty a favorite...


----------



## MikeH. (Sep 22, 2003)

I was just talking about this yesterday in psychology. I knock on the glass three times right befor i feed them and do it every time. It is called developing a UCR (uncontroled response). You knocking on the glass is a CS (controled stimulant) witch causes the UCR. Then everytime you knock on the glass after a while your fish will know their being fed and will start going nuts.


----------



## chomper (Sep 23, 2003)

crank up the temp! 86F and once a day.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

everytime I feed my caribe, I walk over to the tank with thier beefheart, shrimp, salmon, squid, or whatever in a white paper towel. I dont know how good piranhas can see, but whenever they see that papertowel they start getting excited, and rush to the top of the tank.

~Will.


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

MikeH. said:


> I was just talking about this yesterday in psychology. I knock on the glass three times right befor i feed them and do it every time. It is called developing a UCR (uncontroled response). You knocking on the glass is a CS (controled stimulant) witch causes the UCR. Then everytime you knock on the glass after a while your fish will know their being fed and will start going nuts.


 Careful not to bump into the tank 3 times before a cleaning... lol


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

my piranhas are pussies, they get scared everytime I move in front of them, even if I'm 15 feet away from the tank. They just recently developed it too...pretty weird. If I sit in front of the tank long enough, they soon start to go out of their cave and see if there is any food on top. But when I even jerk my head to look at the tv, they all dash back to the cave. I'm like WTF, my other fish at home aren't even like that. Maybe I should take away their cave.


----------



## 808homegrown (Sep 4, 2003)




----------



## b-rad (Oct 2, 2003)

i starved mine for a day or so there crazy when fed a 3" feeder!


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

I only feed mine once or twice a week and they go crazy at feeding time ive also notice the more P's in the tank the crazier they go at feeding time.


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

MikeH. said:


> I was just talking about this yesterday in psychology. I knock on the glass three times right befor i feed them and do it every time. It is called developing a UCR (uncontroled response). You knocking on the glass is a CS (controled stimulant) witch causes the UCR. Then everytime you knock on the glass after a while your fish will know their being fed and will start going nuts.


 that would be called developing a controlled response


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

feed them flakes of mary jane, chronic, some appetite stimulators if ya get tha drift!


----------



## bkay1 (Sep 13, 2003)

mike your funny man.
smoke one for de nation.
bk


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Just starve them for either two or three days and then you'll see an improvement during feeding.


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

i starved my rhom for just one day before i went fishing for bluegills....i tossed to 5 inchers in and he went nuts!....


----------

